# Kayak Fishing Buddy Wanted



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking for anyone interested in going kayak fishing.

I'm retired so my schedule is pretty wide open.

I live in the Dickinson area and knowable about Saltwater fish.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Try Texas Kayak Fishing (TKF) as well. I'm a school teacher. Come June, my schedule is wide open, usually go M-F. Mainly West Galv Bay and BTB.


----------

